# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  انا عايز اتابع برنامج الفوركس و انا خارج البيت  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## a_gamal

انا عندي حساب في fxsol  عايز اتابعة و انا خارج البيت
عندي تليفون jasjar )   i-mat )
حد يعرف طريقة تصطيب برنامج fxsol   على الهاتف 
لو حد عنده خبره في الموضوع ده لا يبخل علينا  
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## hammeer2008

ياريت الى يعرف يقولنا لان انا كمان اريد ان اعرف

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

لم ينزل برنامج التداول الكفي إلى الآن .

----------


## hadi1450

وانا عندي سؤال لمشرفنا العزيز  :Eh S(7):  
 س1 :هل يوجد في شركة fx solution  برنامج يعمل على wap او  flash    :016: 
لان برنامج GTS   معقد شوي  :Boxing:   وانا اميل الى البساطه  :013:  
بالاضافه اني تعودت على برنامج اخر للشارتات والرسوم البيانيه  
س2 : كم اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب . 
ثانكيو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

برنامج افكسول للموبايل سينزل قريبا 
اما لو عايز حل مؤقت استخدام برنامج الميتاتريدر للموبايل مشكلته انه مش مجانى بس تجريبى لمدة 7 ايام  
ممكن تنزله من هنا  AL  															Trade 4 Mobile PDA Edition   و ده بيشتغل على تليفونات الايميت و كافه انواع الويندوز موبايل اما ما يعرف بالـPDA 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Dynamic Trader

لمتابعة اسعار العملات فقط و يجب ان يكون لديك خدمة ال GPRS من مزود الخدمة،الموقعين:  http://www.wapwindsor.com/default.wml?1206766050 http://wap.akmos.ru/qoutes.wml

----------


## essamo

ان شاء الله تنزل الخدمة قريبا ونستريح

----------


## a_gamal

http://wap.akmos.ru/qoutes.wml
الجهايز لايدخل على هذا الموقع 
لكن دخل على الموقع التاني

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> وانا عندي سؤال لمشرفنا العزيز  
>  س1 :هل يوجد في شركة fx solution  برنامج يعمل على wap او  flash   
> لان برنامج GTS   معقد شوي   وانا اميل الى البساطه  
> بالاضافه اني تعودت على برنامج اخر للشارتات والرسوم البيانيه  
> س2 : كم اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب . 
> ثانكيو

   يوجد برنامج متاجرة بالفلاش على الويب بدون تثبيته على الجهاز --- انظر المرفقات

----------


## eyad61

جميع الشركات التى تستخدم الميتاتريدر لديهاااا برنامج خاص للبوكت بي سي 
وجميعهااا مجانية لمدة شهر وتعيد الكرة ( نفس حساب الميتاتريدر ) 
وفي اعتقادي الشخصي لن ولن وليس ولعل اي شركة تستطيع ان تبرمج برنامج خاص لمداولة العملات زي الميتاتريدر للبوكت بي سي صراحة روووووووعة يعيبه ليس هنالك له تمبليت 
ولكن هو اروع برنامج رأيتة

----------


## eng_hisham

الموضوع سهل يا جماعه ،،، فكسول دلوقتي عندها الويب يعني ينفع تفتح حسابك عن طريق صفحة الانترنت بس المهم الجافا  
لازم يكون عندك جافا على البوكت واخر تحديث ،، ومع الاكسبلورور عيش حياتك!

----------


## Dynamic Trader

> http://wap.akmos.ru/qoutes.wml
> الجهايز لايدخل على هذا الموقع 
> لكن دخل على الموقع التاني

   
نقلت الوصله من هاتفي وكتبتها غلط(qoute)جل من لايسهو، تفضل الوصله الصحيحه:   http://wap.akmos.ru/quotes.wml 
الموقع اعلاه فيه ازواج اكثر مع الذهب و مؤشر الداوجونز و النيكي 
نتمى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## a_gamal

لو حد عنده برنامج جافا للبوكيت بي سي يدلنا عليه 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
انت فين يابشمهندس هشام

----------


## eng_hisham

نوع الجهاز مش مهم المهم نسخة الويندوز كام ؟؟ 
انا لاقيتلك موقع عليه كل الكلام ده وعليه نسخة بتاعة الجافا لأي ويندوز موبايل 5 او 6  http://www2s.biglobe.ne.jp/~dat/java.../index_en.html 
للتحميل وطريقة التنزيل على اللينك ده  http://www2s.biglobe.ne.jp/~dat/java...wnload_en.html 
تحياتي

----------


## nokia8310i

انا عندي نوكيا توع  E61 هل يوجد برنامج تداول يعمل على هذا النزع من الجهاز مع العلم ان متوفر به وير لس

----------


## saher

> http://wap.akmos.ru/qoutes.wml

 وصلة رائعه .. الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكراً

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

الإخوة المشرفين والأعضاء .... هو الميتاتريدر لما بينزل على الأي ميت ....بقدر انزله التمبليت والإنديكيتورز بتوعي اللي متعود عليهم على الكمبيوتر العادي ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولو لأ يبقى ايه الحل عشان اقدر اتابع الأستراتيجية اللي متعود عليها من الموبايل ؟؟

----------


## mtawheed

السلام عليكم لدى شركة GFT Forex برنامج للتداول للموباسل بدون جافا ، في الحقيقة هو مش برنامج ، هو عبارة عن موقع بتدخل عليه من موبايلك و تقدر منه تتابع صفقتك أو تفتح صفقة جديدة أو  تفتح تشارت لزوج معين. هل يوجد لدى FXCM شيء مثل هذا

----------

